# 2001 Audi TT Quattro 225hp aftermarket exhaust systems



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi friends,
i have a 2001 Audi TT Quattro 6sp 225hp "8N8" model. And its stock exhaust needs to go! I have been listening to alot of youtube clips to see what is out there and which one would sound the best. 
So far the only one that sounded good was the "eisenmann" system. But the price is just ferociously high!

Please i need ideas!:laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

42dd there not that bad on price and sound real good.. or you can do the custom way and have some one build and exhaust that sutes you.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It all depends what you're looking for. I have the exact same car but with lots of mods on board. I found the Borla created too much drone in the cabin at normal cruising speeds. It sounded great during accel and decel but the drone was unbearable. I moved on to Milltek c-b res and never looked back. I have probably 80K on it and it is perfect IMO. It is paired up with 42DD down pipe and sounds terrific. Very livable day to day but free flowing with a nice deep tone but most importantly, no drone.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*old school*

BORLA...... but the best down pipe is 42DD and together very nice sound










L8R.....


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

20psi now said:


> 42dd there not that bad on price and sound real good.. or you can do the custom way and have some one build and exhaust that sutes you.


Yeah, i can of like the sound of it. $700 bucks Did you saw the "High-Flow Intake System" from 42DD? pretty nice! But why the $330 when you can buy from Neuspeed for $220...:sly:




> Black BeauTTy
> 
> 
> It all depends what you're looking for. I have the exact same car but with lots of mods on board. I found the Borla created too much drone in the cabin at normal cruising speeds. It sounded great during accel and decel but the drone was unbearable. I moved on to Milltek c-b res and never looked back. I have probably 80K on it and it is perfect IMO. It is paired up with 42DD down pipe and sounds terrific. Very livable day to day but free flowing with a nice deep tone but most importantly, no drone.


Well i would like a good deep sound. Not a tractor sound:laugh: i saw on flebay "Megan Racing" exhaust system for $400. I had one on my 92 Honda CX Civic and it sound it really deep. Any thoughts?eace:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*42dd intake*

the replacement of the parts are all CNC out of solid aluminum very pricy stuff and the custom of the heat shield they could have gone cheaper but will everybody getting more blingeeee

they upgraded to be more appealing thus the $330.00 as I am sure they paid an out source for the design..... 










this is all ready out on the market and the MSRP is $159.99 all it is is cosmetics.....










they are just trying to keep pace but it is tested every which way so you are getting the best.

L8R.... 42DD/OSIR


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

I see Brett that you got the Neuspeed:laugh:. The 42DD intake looks stunning, but the price


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

benocehcap said:


> I see Brett that you got the Neuspeed:laugh:. The 42DD intake looks stunning, but the price


actually I have a neuspeed shield with a K & N filter got them seperate (SP) total $40.00

but I want a K & N longer and open ended filter and maybe enclosed a bit.....so I can have CF....

this is next in High Polish










and I got rid of the "ORANGE"










getting there......


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Edition-quot-6K-quot&p=72594841#post72594841


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Edition-quot-6K-quot&p=72594841#post72594841


lol. Not at him but at you for going to his threads and posting the link :facepalm: as well as myself for following them.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

benocehcap said:


> The 42DD intake looks stunning, but the price


Call 42 DD for your exhaust, their system is as good as it's going to get. I had recently installed their DP and it made big improvements and fits perfectly( no rubbing or rattle). You can check my threads started for a review and real life pictures.

On the intake subject, for what you are getting, the 42 DD intake is a bargain IMO! There is nothing to the Neuspeed intake, it's a small cone filter slapped onto the maf housing with a shield/bracket. I used to have one but sold it and simply put a real flowing filter on the TIP. The intake 42 DD makes, is the best flowing one for the TT nowadays (6" velocity stack inside a filter that could swallow the phatetic Neuspeed one). If your looking at it in a cosmetic standpoint, they also blow everything else out of the water! The fit and finish is like everything else from 42 DD, simply amazing!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

benocehcap said:


> The 42DD intake looks stunning, but the price


The one thing you'll soon learn is you always get what you pay for.


----------

